# Logitech G910 Apllets oder so gesucht



## Emani (9. November 2015)

Hallo Freunde der NAcht,

habe mir jetzt mal eine neue Tastatur gegönnt und nun die Logitech Arx App installiert. Gibt es irgendwo noch mehr applets für die Tastatur und irgendwas in der richtung was ihr mir empfehlen könnt.

Kann ich jetzt Teamspeak oder sonst was Anzeigen lassen auf die App?

Für alles rund um die Tastatur an Tips wie Applets usw. wäre ich Dankbar.

Gruss


----------



## Hummel_1980 (10. November 2015)

Du kannst über die Logitech App auf deinem Smartphone verschiedene Temperaturen (CPU, GPU etc.) anzeigen lassen, wenn du die Verbindung vorher über die Logitech Software auf dem PC freigegeben hast. Viel mehr ist da leider meines Wissens aktuell nicht möglich. Und ich bezweifle, dass sich da in Zukunft etwas ändern wird


----------



## Noxxphox (10. November 2015)

hab die tastatur auch.. momentan nicht, aber es wird dauerhauft weiterentwickelt... laut leutn di die tadtatur seit release habn...
mich ärgerts das es keine features für far cry 4 gibt... ev kommts


----------



## Emani (11. November 2015)

Ja so eine Battlefield 4 oder Hardline App wäre ja ganz nice... was ich sonst noch gut fand war die Roccat Power Grid


----------



## aloha84 (11. November 2015)

Bei MSI Afterburner kannst du unter Optionen einstellen, was er alles auf dem Display anzeigen soll. (Temperaturen, Auslastung, Takt etc.pp)


----------



## Noxxphox (11. November 2015)

das weis fast jeder xD
es geht aba ums handy xD ob man di funktionen erweitern kann oder unterschiedliche aps für die g910 gibt


----------

